# [emerge] Como compilar /dev-lisp/sbcl (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

necesito instalar wxmaxima en el portatil... el caso es que depende del siguiente fichero:

/dev-lisp/sbcl. cuando le pongo a emerger se me queda la consola con la pantalla que muestro abajo... como esperando a que le diga algo.

El caso es que el mismo paquete lo tengo instalado en el pc fijo (misma version) y no me dio problemas...

no es cuestion de tiempo ya que lo he dejado toda la noche y nada, no pasó de esta pantalla...

Alguien sabe que puede ser, o que debo mirar?

/$f=./customize-target-features.lisp

//entering make-host-1.sh

//building cross-compiler, and doing first genesis

This is SBCL 1.0.15, an implementation of ANSI Common Lisp.

More information about SBCL is available at <http://www.sbcl.org/>.

SBCL is free software, provided as is, with absolutely no warranty.

It is mostly in the public domain; some portions are provided under

BSD-style licenses.  See the CREDITS and COPYING files in the

distribution for more information.

* 

5

* target features *SHEBANG-FEATURES*=(:ANSI-CL :COMMON-LISP :SBCL :SB-DOC

                                      :SB-PACKAGE-LOCKS :SB-UNICODE :SB-EVAL

                                      :SB-SOURCE-LOCATIONS :IEEE-FLOATING-POINT

                                      :X86 :UNIX :ELF :LINUX :LARGEFILE :GENCGC

                                      :STACK-GROWS-DOWNWARD-NOT-UPWARD

                                      :C-STACK-IS-CONTROL-STACK

                                      :COMPARE-AND-SWAP-VOPS

                                      :UNWIND-TO-FRAME-AND-CALL-VOP

                                      :RAW-INSTANCE-INIT-VOPS

                                      :STACK-ALLOCATABLE-CLOSURES

                                      :ALIEN-CALLBACKS :CYCLE-COUNTER

                                      :LINKAGE-TABLE :OS-PROVIDES-DLOPEN

                                      :OS-PROVIDES-PUTWC

                                      :OS-PROVIDES-SUSECONDS-T)

target backend-subfeatures *SHEBANG-BACKEND-FEATURES*=NIL

T

* 

T

* 

#<PACKAGE "SB-COLD">

* 

"obj/from-host/"

*Last edited by will198 on Mon Sep 07, 2009 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## will198

se me olvidaba..

he hecho un emerge --sync y revdep-rebuild y sigue sin funcionar

----------

## will198

quería probar con alguna de las versiones que estan aun masked y por más que he leido en el manual y en internet no consigo desenmascarar las versiones más nuevas...

según lo que dice eix:

* dev-lisp/sbcl

     Available versions:  1.0.19 ~1.0.26-r10 ~1.0.27-r10 ~1.0.28 ~1.0.31 {cobalt doc ldb source threads unicode}

en principio quería probar con la 1.0.26-r10 y para probar he añadido lo siguiente en package.keywords nada...

dev-lisp/sbcl-1.0.26-r10 ~x86

y en el package.unmask he puesto:

dev-lisp/sbcl-1.0.26-r10

dev-lisp/sbcl ~1.0.26-r10

y tampoco...

¿que tengo que poner para usar una version más moderna?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿que tengo que poner para usar una version más moderna?
> 
> 

 

Leer: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap2

Para usar una version concreta tienes que poner un "=" delante y en este caso si no me equivoco esta "masked" no "hard masked" asi que no necesitas tocar "package.unmask".

Salu2.

----------

## will198

Hola,

Gracias a todos... la verdad es que probé también con el = y con el > tanto en un key... como en el unmask pero no me fue ahora si que me ha ido... he debido de escribir algo mal...

Por cierto el 1.0.26-r10 me lo compilo sin problemas y ya he podido instalar el wxmaxima... espero que no de ningun problema

Gracias a todos

----------

